# Snow - Whole country is virtually at a standstill!



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

Who has lots of snow!?

Majority of airports closed or flights cancelled.
Now buses
No trains at all
Hundreds of broken bones from falling over

I saw a crash this morning... Our school still won't release everyone but I convinced my ICT teacher to sign me out to take photos for my project (although I've already taken them) so snow day for me!!!

We got in this morning but there were no teachers at all ... they still won't send everyone home! 

Apparently it is the heaviest snowfall for 18 years - which means my birthday! When I was born it snowed so much no one could come to visit us, and now 18 years later the same is happening again! Freaky!

Last night


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

That's AWESOME!
and 18 years ago it was weird. I remember when I brought my son home on May 4th at night it was snowing which is not normal for May really!


----------



## Flashy (Feb 2, 2009)

Our country is so crap at coping with snow, lol.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 2, 2009)

I love how you only get that much snow and it puts your country at a standstill

Hopefully the weather starts to cooperate for you guys.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Ya I guess if all of you in Canada didn't learn to adapt to the snow you'd be screwed! Snow rarely falls in the UK or Ireland so we really aren't used to it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG that's it? That's all the snow you have? :headsmack:craziness

Sorry, it's so easy to laugh at people that aren't used to snow. I wish that was all we had.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 2, 2009)

It's going to start here too I think, I was outside awhile ago and one or two flakes fell.


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

This is the biggest snow fall in almost 20 years.

We just aren't used to it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> OMG that's it? That's all the snow you have? :headsmack:craziness
> 
> Sorry, it's so easy to laugh at people that aren't used to snow. I wish that was all we had.


That is what I was thinking of.


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

Its because we never get snow. I don't know what the weather is like where you are, but imagine that all of a sudden it got so unbelievably hot, so hot you had never experienced it before, and all you had in your wardrobe was a wooly jumper and some fur boots. Thats what its like for us!

Plus we only get decent snow once every few years, so its a major event!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh I know its just funny to us. I don't deal with extreme heat. 

I went down to VA and they don't get snow where I was at. 1inch and they shut down the highway.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 2, 2009)

You know how I complain that we never have snow in Bristol? 

Well......


WE HAVE SNOW IN BRISTOL!!!!


SETTLED!!!

PROPER SNOW!!!! 

inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:


Me and mum were at the Bath Therme Spa, swimming in the heated rooftop pool while snow was falling on our heads. That was a fun experience! Although we didn't want to get out and have to walk around in -1*C in just our swimming costumes lol :shock::shock::shock: 


I have some snowy pics uploading right now.... It is funny really- it's about 1.5 inches at the most but we never ever have snow here so it's quite an event! The roads are all clear though, buses etc still running here, which is strange...


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

I have just been down the field having a massive snow ball fight and 'see who can build the biggest snowball contest' and sledging obviously!!! It was so fun!!! Now I have heat ache though 

I LOVE SNOW - I hope it freezes then snows again so we don't have to go to school today so we can have a proper snowday!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Me and mum were at the Bath Therme Spa, swimming in the heated rooftop pool while snow was falling on our heads. That was a fun experience! Although we didn't want to get out and have to walk around in -1*C in just our swimming costumes lol :shock::shock::shock:


When I lived in Colorado, one of our favorite winter activities was sitting in the hot tub while it was snowing. We wore baseball caps to keep the snow out of our faces. You body usually gets heated up enough so that you really don't get cold dashing into the house.


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

They are looking at around another 7 inches, on top of the 6 inches we have now. Looking forward to it! Excitement!


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> They are looking at around another 7 inches, on top of the 6 inches we have now. Looking forward to it! Excitement!



LOL !!!!


I'm excited too!! inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

Just watched the news, looks like all schools here are going to be closed again - they say the snow will start to go but its the ice that is worse. You should have seen the cars today, they were all rolling backwards down the hill. My Mum can't get to work because she can't drive down our hill (as you can see how steep it is).


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 2, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> OMG that's it? That's all the snow you have? :headsmack:craziness
> 
> Sorry, it's so easy to laugh at people that aren't used to snow. I wish that was all we had.


I agree! That's all? We call that a dusting.


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah but when you don't have 4x4 cars or those chain tyre things all the cars just roll backwards!


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Just watched the news, looks like all schools here are going to be closed again - they say the snow will start to go but its the ice that is worse. You should have seen the cars today, they were all rolling backwards down the hill. My Mum can't get to work because she can't drive down our hill (as you can see how steep it is).



Where abouts is that?? In the east please please please please :highfive:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, here is our dusting of snow!


Back garden:














Front of the house:







From the front door:







That's it! It's still snowing now actually....

YAY!:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

Still snowing here, ours is a bit deeper than yours Jen, only a little though!! I LOVE SNOW!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 2, 2009)

snow is startin in derry.... and its a little dusting.. but it will frezze to night and also snow for ireland.. so im hopping that yes we will have a day off...


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Just watched the news, looks like all schools here are going to be closed again - they say the snow will start to go but its the ice that is worse. You should have seen the cars today, they were all rolling backwards down the hill. My Mum can't get to work because she can't drive down our hill (as you can see how steep it is).
> ...


Down here, South East. Apparently 100% off schools in Surrey were closed today!

I'm not too bothered, I have no school tomorrow anyway!


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *pinksalamander wrote: *
> ...




Darn :X


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol! Becca did you still have school today?

Weren't you snowed out a few weeks ago? How come your school is still open now?!


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

Just watched the news and looks like its spreading out and turning into ice for us.


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Just watched the news and looks like its spreading out and turning into ice for us.



Woop!!! inkelepht:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 2, 2009)

I do love how when there's snow, even though it's dark outside, it doesn't seem all that dark because of the snow reflecting so it's still fairly light!


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Lol! Becca did you still have school today?
> 
> Weren't you snowed out a few weeks ago? How come your school is still open now?!



Yeah we did have school today, well we went 15 mins early to go home becuase the buses came earlier. We weren't snowed out last time what happened was the heating broke and everyone was freezing and couldn't feel our feet LOL so the headteacher had no choice but to send us home.

I'm hoping it will be closed tomorrow though *Fingers Crossed* :bunnydance:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 2, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lol! Becca did you still have school today?
> ...



Aah yeah I remember now! 

When I was at school the heating broke, and they just told us to keep our coats on during the lesson. Yeah, very practical to write with a hat, scarf and big huge coat on lol!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 2, 2009)

Snow glorious snow, NOT!
Can you guess what I did?
I had a snowball fight.....with a goat.


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2009)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I had a snowball fight.....with a goat.



Errm... explain


----------



## Sabine (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh no, I'm just watching the News. Looks like Britain has come to a standstill with the latest snowfalls. I am planning to travel on thursday... getting somewhat worried


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 2, 2009)

You got snow up in Cork too don't ye, my sister text me awhile ago saying it was snowing.


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

I have an uni interview in Manchester on Thursday and am planning to go by train.

I'm ringing up tomorrow to see what they say.

I could seriously do with another week to sort myself out for it too!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 2, 2009)

It's not staying on the ground though. I have only half of my students turning up for classes. The Uk is really snowed in and loads of flights are being cancelled


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> It's not staying on the ground though. I have only half of my students turning up for classes. The Uk is really snowed in and loads of flights are being cancelled


One of my friends living in England said the snow was kinda slushy like.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, only saw the thread now. Shouldn't have bothered with mine, could have chimed in here


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 2, 2009)

Ow man. Just looked up the school closures, my school is closed tomorrow, but I have no lessons so I don't have to go in! Typical! Couldn't they have had a snow day today when I did need to go in!!!


----------



## Aina (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow! Lots of snow. Here if snow actually sticks on the ground school is canceled, lol. But of course we don't stop anything for a hurricane unless it is at least a cat 4.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 2, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Oh, only saw the thread now. Shouldn't have bothered with mine, could have chimed in here


I merged it for you :biggrin2:.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 2, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, only saw the thread now. Shouldn't have bothered with mine, could have chimed in here
> ...


Oh thanks,yes that makes more sense. How could I think I was the only person having noticed the snow


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 2, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Me and mum were at the Bath Therme Spa, swimming in the heated rooftop pool while snow was falling on our heads. That was a fun experience! Although we didn't want to get out and have to walk around in -1*C in just our swimming costumes lol :shock::shock::shock:
> ...


We used to do that too when I was living in Iceland! Snowball fights in the hot tub, yaaaay :biggrin2:.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 2, 2009)

man it rarely snows in NZ only in teh south island i wished it "dusted" snow here.

send me some snow to nz! it'd be funny if it started snowing in the middle of summer lol.. HOT.. let me turn the AC on.. 


Prisca x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 2, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> OMG that's it? That's all the snow you have? :headsmack:craziness
> 
> Sorry, it's so easy to laugh at people that aren't used to snow. I wish that was all we had.


I was thinking the same thing! The piles of snow on the sides of the sidewalk are taller than me! I'm 5'3"! Granted, it's from the plow, but it takes a lot of snow to do that!

That dusting of snow that you guys got is perfect to go out and play around in the car.  I don't recommend it if you aren't good at driving in it... When it snows here, Will and I take the Jeep out and go do some donuts. We do our shopping when it's crappy, too. No lines at the store!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe you guys have a standstill for like what, maybe 2 inches? 
I mean, we get either late start or snow day for 2 inches if the roads are icy....
We got a foot of snow this year...what you guys have is no where compared to what we got! lol. That's why I was so shocked!
Emily


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

MY SCHOOLS CLOSED YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 3, 2009)

Outside our house yesterday ...


----------



## Saffy (Feb 3, 2009)

160 schoolsclosed in Derbyshire at the moment. I set out for work yesterday and was told not to bother as five cars had gone through walls into farmer's fields near where I work. It's always worse there, as I live in a dale and Darwin Forest Country Park, where I work is high on top of a very windey, steep hill! 



I might even get another snow day today inkbouce:




[ame=http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=53097032413]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=53097032413[/ame] Snow!


----------



## irishlops (Feb 3, 2009)

* irishbunny wrote: *


> You got snow up in Cork too don't ye, my sister text me awhile ago saying it was snowing.



we had snow... notcie the HAD and the i am typing this in SCHOOL....:grumpy:

rain took away the snow. and im in school. and well. no chance of the school closing to day.....:grumpy:*parent teacher meeeting 2day at 4 o clock. when my mum picks me up at half 3 well.... by the time i get home it is 4. so i will be in school.... waitting for the parent teacher meeting to be over.....:grumpy:*


----------



## irishlops (Feb 3, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> MY SCHOOLS CLOSED YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lucky duck. im typing this in school....:grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

Doess anyone wanna come and play in the snow with me? My little sister had to go to school and I'm all alone  Wanna come sledging and have a snow ball fight


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 3, 2009)

kherrmann3 wrote:
perfect to go out and play around in the car
[/quote]

It seriously isn't. I guess our cars aren't right for these kind of conditions. On the news last night they were showing the pictures of people rolling down hills because they couldn't get going on the slush. I saw a lady break at a junction and just keep going into some van. My Grandads jeep had trouble getting up a hill near them, they had to abandon the car and walk home to get the land rover to tow him!


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

I have just walked over 3 miles in the snow, and I cannot feel my feet!!! 

OUCH OUCH OUCH, I'm bracing myself for the hot ache... doh here it comes


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 3, 2009)

Wear wellies then! LOL. I can't go out and play because I have to do so much work


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 3, 2009)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/-J3zO_yZnN8&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL that really made me giggle!


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Wear wellies then! LOL. I can't go out and play because I have to do so much work


I was wearing wellies!!!


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are some pictures:

Me making my snowman....







Garden:






Nibbles' grave:






Garden again






I have more on my facebook, and also some from yesterday that my friend took which she needs to send to me!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, our snow is melting now! LOL! I knew it would.... Supposedly we're in for 6 inches overnight but I'll believe that when I see it!  

Most of our garden is green again now


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

Our snow is melting too  I hope we get some more, becuase you couldn't properly call today a 'snow day' considering the snow was like sugar and wouldn't stick


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 3, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I had a snowball fight.....with a goat.
> ...


lol! me and looooooads of people went up the park and found a goat that we tink escaped from the next fields, I was throwing snowballs to his feet and he would kick them back at me :biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh and by the way, we just took one of the ferrets up the park to play in the snow and he kept eating it and tunneling in it! But I didnt get any pics  might get a video later of them in the garden. And me and my brother made a snowman and just as I went to put the toupe (aka piece of bramble) on I fell into it and spoiled him *blush* lol.


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL, my sister made a big snowball then she went and dropped it, I couldn't stop laughing!!!


----------



## furryface (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not laughing AT you....but sorry...

...

you are right..if you are not equipped to to deal with snow like we are it can be dangerous..

we measured the snow pile at the end of the driveway that we share with the neighbor....it's now 9 feet tall..and that's with the warm weather we've been having! (warm being relative...32 degrees)

Becca...if you are going to walk in the snow...you need at least two pairs of socks and some type of waterproof shoe!

I don't drive so I either take the bus or walk where I need to go--what you don't see in the pic...scarf,earmuffs,hat,thin gloves under the big ones, and boot socks...then the coat goes on!






have fun in the snow! 

hey..make a snowball and give it to your Buns...they'll have a blast!


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

I had 2 pairs of socks and wellies on!!!!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 3, 2009)

It's bitter cold out .. my little tootsies were frozen and now I have hot aches ! Owww .. and that's with socks and wellies on!

Still .. I have another snow day ... whoop!


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

*Saffy wrote: *


> Still .. I have another snow day ... whoop!


Are you off tomorrow too?



I hope it snows again in the night :X


----------



## Saffy (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I might bring the buns in tonight and pop them in the downstairs toilet for the night .. it gives -4 which is cold for the UK !


----------



## Saffy (Feb 3, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Saffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Still .. I have another snow day ... whoop!
> ...


Nooo .. today .. (though it's my day off tomorrow) .. I was supposed to be working 4 - 8 tonight. inkbouce:


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 3, 2009)

Our hasn't melted. School was closed today but they are planning to carry on for tomorrow - I really want it to be a snow day again!


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

I want a snow day too  It looks like its going to snow again in a while it looks like snow clouds! But hey what do I know! lol


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 3, 2009)

We had a little bit of snow this morning and it was crunching under my feet when I was walking to my bus, it's all melted now but hopefully we'll have more soon!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 3, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Our hasn't melted. School was closed today but they are planning to carry on for tomorrow - I really want it to be a snow day again!


Sounds like my daughter ..Hollie, Hollie .. are you sure this isn't you? :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

Please snow.... but apparently mum said all the main roads near here are clear looks like I'm going to be at school tomorrow


----------



## Saffy (Feb 3, 2009)

The rabbits are now making themselves at home in our downstairs toilet. (Not in the actual toilet .. *chuckle* ) I've put a bit of their fencing up so they can look at me whilst I am typing here. They look somewhat bewildered, but you can almost see them relaxing with the warmth!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 3, 2009)

I doubt it will snow tonight. I went a 4 hour walk and just got back, it was lovely! But we went to the lake and it was full of slow, and when the dogs ran in it it turned to sludge lol!


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 3, 2009)

It hasn't snowed since yesterday here but its still pretty thick. I know a few schools are STILL closing tomorrow! But looks like mine is back tomorrow. In a way I want to stay home and work but in another way I really need to go and use the workshop, gotta go for my interview tomorrow and I still haven't finished my final piece so I need to make it tomorrow!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 3, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wear wellies then! LOL. I can't go out and play because I have to do so much work
> ...


And of course your feet are frozen


----------



## Becca (Feb 3, 2009)

I wanna have a snow day!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 3, 2009)

darn that global warming  
heh heh


----------



## Becca (Feb 4, 2009)

We are expecting another 10 cm of snow tonight or tomorrow so we are either going to be off school tomorrow or the next day!!! WOOP!

I hope it holds off a bit tonight though because I'm going to see Cinderella on ice!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2009)

There is offficially NO MORE SNOW in Bristol :cry1:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 4, 2009)

It snowed again last night, so we had a snow fight for awhile at school


----------



## Saffy (Feb 4, 2009)

Be careful out there folks ...Those of you in GB will have heard about the girls who were out sledging yesterday - and it all ended very badly.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/7868765.stm


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2009)

*Saffy wrote: *


> Be careful out there folks ...Those of you in GB will have heard about the girls who were out sledging yesterday - and it all ended very badly.
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/7868765.stm



Oh gosh- I hadn't seen this until now. How awful


----------



## Saffy (Feb 4, 2009)

Apparently, prior to the girls going on the makeshift sledge (landrover roof) others had done so and everyone jumped off the sledge before it hit the barbed wire fence at the bottom .. I think the girls were going so fast that they didn't realise just how close they were to the bottom.

I so feel for the parents and friends.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 4, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> darn that global warming
> heh heh


Yeah, it's all here in California (in the Valley, at least). This winter has been too warm and too dry here. We had temps in the 70's!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2009)

It's snowing again here! YAY! It started about 45mins ago and within 20mins there was almost an inch settling on the pavements etc....

I hope it's going to last now. :nasty:


----------



## Sabine (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay, we'll be in England tomorrow!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Yay, we'll be in England tomorrow!


Oooh! Whereabouts?


----------



## Sabine (Feb 4, 2009)

Near Grantham


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

I HAVE ANOTHER SNOW DAY!! yayayayay and today my sisters of too and its PROPER SNOW like 5 inches!!! WOOP!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 5, 2009)

Hahaha Becca ... Hollie has been standing listening to Peak FM and the school closures and hers isn't closed! Bizarre really as it's high up in the Peak District! She still isn't going as the snow is coming down really heavily .. probably worse than Tuesday! :bunnydance: Snow bunnies !!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 5, 2009)

Hollie says "Whoop .. Lady Manners is closed!"


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

YAY How old is Hollie?

Tell her to have fun in the snow from me


----------



## Saffy (Feb 5, 2009)

17 Becca ! She's wandering round with a huge smile on her face .. hahah ! You have fun too!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL, I just had a mental image of a 17 year old with a massive grin!!!! 

I'm going to go and jump in a massive pile of snow!!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 5, 2009)

We made it. I'm in Stanstead! Snow, real snow on the runway


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 5, 2009)

There is SO much snow here! 

Well, so much for us anyway. In places in our garden it's about 5 inches, but 3-4 most other places. They didn't grit the main road outside our house so it's like one big sheet of ice, and it took us 25mins to drive the normally 2-minute drive to the vets this morning. 

Me and Steve had a snowball fight in the carpark when we went to the greengrocers. I got him square in the face! :biggrin2: He got me on the back of the head  So I rubbed my hair in his face and got it wet! Snowball fights are fun! Although he did throw one at me IN the car which wasn't nice lol...

The amount of people who haven't gone in to work etc is just ridiculous. All the schools round here appear to be closed. All the vet staff made it in- either by walking or just arriving a bit late because of the traffic. I mean, some of the ungritted roads are bad but me and Steve have been to the vets, Pets at Home, greengrocers on the other side of the city, the Range, AND to get hay, and yeah it wasn't as easy to drive about as normal but it's still possible! I don't understand!

Oh, and I couldn't resist. The bunnies went out in the snow for a play! Only for about 10mins or so, just to see how they reacted. They LOVED it! Binkies left right and centre! I would have bought them in if they'd seemed cold, but they really loved it- Chalk kept sticking her head right in it and digging about.... SO cute! I'll post pics in the main forum later.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

Apparently it's supposed to snow again tonight!!!! Which means another snow day for me!! WOOP!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Snow days for 3-5 inches only??:shock::disgust:
We never got those when I still lived in Belgium, and it snows just as in-frequently there, if not more!
And of course, in Iceland we called that "a light dusting" LOL


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2009)

Guess what!!!

My school is closed tomorrow too!!! Because my boyfriends dad is a head of year at my school and the deputy head just rang him


----------



## Sabine (Feb 5, 2009)

Real snow for the first time in years!!!!The trip from the airport took four hours instead of one and people who had been stuck on the road built huge snowmen all along the road. And it's still snowing. My kids would have loved it but I left them back in Ireland


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 5, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh, and I couldn't resist. The bunnies went out in the snow for a play! Only for about 10mins or so, just to see how they reacted. They LOVED it! Binkies left right and centre! I would have bought them in if they'd seemed cold, but they really loved it- Chalk kept sticking her head right in it and digging about.... SO cute! I'll post pics in the main forum later.


:waiting:


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 5, 2009)

I was up in Manchester last night and today and there was just a sprinkling. Came home and there is nothing but apparently we are in for even more again now... yay!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 5, 2009)

Not fair! We didn't get any snow!  I was hopeful during the week, but it's not going to happen. I really wanted a snow day! I just checked the weather and it's given light snow showers so it won't lie.

Oh well, I am going to New Hampshire in two weeks for skiing so I'll see plenty of snow there!


----------



## Sabine (Feb 5, 2009)

Loads here near Grantham


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 5, 2009)

It snowed here all week except for last night, not enough for a snow day though!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 6, 2009)

So did anyone else have more snow last night? We had about another 3 inches I'm guessing.... not looked at the news to see exactly how much, but the garden is buried again!

We were supposed to get our new sofa delivered today and the lorry was coming from Wales, but they couldn't get into Bristol because the roads are so bad. They called to say they weren't coming but weren't sure how they would get back to Wales because both of the bridges are closed now!

My mum and dad's road is on a steep hill and cars can't get out- they just roll back down again lol. They had to walk to the supermarket this morning. I said that if they needed anything over the weekend we'd get it or pick them up from the top of the road....

FUN! I LOVE SNOW!


----------



## Becca (Feb 6, 2009)

I want the snow to go away now 

I have panto rehersals on Sunday and Monday then on Wednesday the shows start..


----------



## Becca (Feb 9, 2009)

My school is closed AGAIN today  I want it to be open 

Yesterday we went past my school to go to panto rehersals and they were clearing the car park which was like 3 inches of snow thick. We guessed that when we came back it would be clear but NOOOOO the whole car park is still covered in snow :O

I mean come on!! That snow is not gonna be gone by tomorrow without the help of people so if no one trys to do it then we'll probably be off tomorrow to!!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 9, 2009)

You're not off again Becca? Sheesh !

http://picasaweb.google.com/Saffy1999/January2009#5298171587936652898

Here's a little video I did of Ben and Moo in the snow last week.


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm off again - Stupid snow


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 10, 2009)

Earlier in the thread you were hoping for a snow day!

We haven't had anymore recently, but then I'm going to Switzerland on Friday so I'm not too bothered


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeahh but now I want it to stop, its cold and I have a cold!! Annnnnnd my panto starts tomorrow and I want it to be on hehe!


----------

